# Rookie Question: Reservation vs. Dockside Negotiation in St. Lucia



## BigWind (Feb 15, 2015)

A little background: Wound up in BVIs in 2004 and wandered down to some docks....ended up getting a great, unexpected deal on 50 ft. monohull for a week. We weren't even there to bareboat and just went with the flow.....

Fast forward to this year.....might have a 10-11 days free in late April and thinking about heading down to St. Lucia. The problem is that I won't know if I have the time off until the week before the trip. Yes, that means more expensive airfare for family. Does it make sense to reserve something in advance or would I be better off just showing up with cute children and a huge roll of hundreds? I, like most folks, don't have unlimited funds but would love to try a cat this time. Perhaps boat availability is limited this time of year and I'm better wasting a deposit just to ensure we get a boat. Thoughts?


----------



## FDR14127 (Apr 14, 2010)

Why not call Ed Hamilton and ask that question. Doesn't cost anything to talk and they might say book a hotel it's a crazy idea, or maybe it's doable or maybe they have a last minute cancellation....


----------

